# Lodging facilities without 'adult' movies



## Berean (Jun 24, 2009)

I just ran across this today and didn't see any previous posts. Move if appropriate.
*
"CleanHotels.com is a network of lodging facilities that do not offer in-room, 'adult', pay-per-view movies."*

CleanHotels.com


----------



## Rich Koster (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't usually check out hotel TV, but considering that they make an effort to "keep it clean", I'll scan the menu if I travel.


----------



## Edward (Jun 24, 2009)

As a good Presbyterian of Scots ancestry, I'm too cheap to do pay-per-view anyway.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 25, 2009)

just be wary if you visit Quebec, often hotels has have "free" in house cctv **** 24-7!

As my wife and I discovered many years ago, while searching the chanels for an english station.


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow, that is very cool!


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 25, 2009)

I know what you intended, Andrew. But, your timing is a bit off. . . I hope.


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 25, 2009)

More and more hotels have DVD players. You can take along a DVD while travelling (e.g. 1953 version "Martin Luther") and watch that in your hotel room and not even get into all the filth and nonsense the media would want to sell you.


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 25, 2009)

Ha ha...gotta beware of that tardy thumbs up smiley!


----------



## Berean (Jun 25, 2009)

Andrew assures me that he hasn't purchased a ticket to Quebec!


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 25, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> I know what you intended, Andrew. But, your timing is a bit off. . . I hope.





Oops!


----------



## jfschultz (Sep 4, 2009)

Scott1 said:


> More and more hotels have DVD players. You can take along a DVD while travelling (e.g. 1953 version "Martin Luther") and watch that in your hotel room and not even get into all the filth and nonsense the media would want to sell you.



That is the main reason I bought an iPod Touch a couple of years ago. I was able to take 8 movies and not depend on the hotel having a DVD player.


----------



## Honor (Sep 4, 2009)

Does it really matter all that much? I mean most of the hotels we stay at now are 4 star hotels (thanks to hotwire.com and their super heap prices) and they all have PPV but we've never ordered anything on it.


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 4, 2009)

I don't watch tv so it doesn't affect me, but I'm glad to see that there is a company willing to do this!


----------



## Bald_Brother (Sep 4, 2009)

Honor said:


> Does it really matter all that much? I mean most of the hotels we stay at now are 4 star hotels (thanks to hotwire.com and their super heap prices) and they all have PPV but we've never ordered anything on it.



That's what we do. Avoid the PPV and leave the "high" channels (HBO, Cinemax, etc.) alone. Stick to the news, weather, and family programming for the kids. Pretty much the thing we do at home.

I'm rarely in the hotel though, when I'm staying in a hotel. It's usually just for sleep during travel.


----------

